# MK2 Brake Problem



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Just got done replacing my front and rear brakes. We replaced the pads and the rotors front and back. We are running into the following problems:
- The driver rear and front passenger caliper are not flowing any fluid when we bleed them. Plus, you can still turn the rotor after applying the brakes. The other two brakes are fine.

- I am not getting any pressure on the brake pedal after trying to bleed all four brakes; starting from the passenger rear brake. 

From the looks of things, the car has sat for awhile. While bleeding the brakes a lot dirty rust colored fluid came out, could this cause both calipers and the Master Cylinder be bad?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Replaced the master cylinder and the two calipers that I thought were bad, but the problem is still there. I made sure to bench bleed the master cylinder and the brakes. I am getting no pressure in the brake system at all. The pedal feels ligher than the clutch. I am not able to see any leaks in the brake lines or anything, so my guess is the brake booster must be bad.


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Brakes are fixed. The check valve from the brake booster was broken. Thanks to a fellow member, I was able to get a new part and car can now stop.


----------

